# So is everybodys HDMI port dead?



## DishDiggler

Just curious as to how many people have working or non working HDMI ports. And since Dish said it was with certain tvs what kind you have? I have a Panasonic TC-32LX50 and a 211 with no HDMI signal. By the way it did work for the first 4 months I had it, now nothing.


----------



## Grandpa Train

DishDiggler said:


> Just curious as to how many people have working or non working HDMI ports. And since Dish said it was with certain tvs what kind you have? I have a Panasonic TC-32LX50 and a 211 with no HDMI signal. By the way it did work for the first 4 months I had it, now nothing.


Does not work anymore. Worked for 2 months. Samsung


----------



## dsanbo

DishDiggler said:


> Just curious as to how many people have working or non working HDMI ports. And since Dish said it was with certain tvs what kind you have? I have a Panasonic TC-32LX50 and a 211 with no HDMI signal. By the way it did work for the first 4 months I had it, now nothing.


Have had a 411 for about 7 months now.....HDMI has performed without incident since day one.....Am using optical (Toslink) audio out....


----------



## rsprague

DishDiggler said:


> Just curious as to how many people have working or non working HDMI ports. And since Dish said it was with certain tvs what kind you have? I have a Panasonic TC-32LX50 and a 211 with no HDMI signal. By the way it did work for the first 4 months I had it, now nothing.


Mine has worked since day one, 7 months and running. Panny Plasma. I did have an HDMI Cable go bad a couple months back. You may want to check that.


----------



## BobMurdoch

Sony KP57WV600 57" Rear Projection TV with a DVI input. Worked fine for two months before dying. DVI worked fine on my old 921 without a hitch. Used an adapter to make things work, which did for 2-3 months before it failed.

Just about done watching my show backlog. Will be calling for a swap this week.....


----------



## gjh3260

HDMI been working for me since I got my 211 last April. Use digital audio cable from 211 to receiver. Have a 61" Samsung DLP.

PS........Now that I said it works it probably will be dead when i get home tonight. After reading various threads about a non-working HDMI I am just waiting for mine to be the next one to go out.

PSS.......i see Grandpa Train has a Samsung also and his HDMI doesnt work so that blows the theory about its the brand of TV.


----------



## Mikey

Mine's been working since I got it in February. Of course, I do keep the HDMI cable supported at the same level as the connector, so there isn't so much stress on the connector.


----------



## CoriBright

erm, I wouldn't know, since neither HDTV has an HDMI port.


----------



## johnjudy

I had mine working till yesterday, then went pixale on me and died not even componets work. had the 211 since 3/06 working fine on my hitachi 51" rearprojection tv. only thing working is the scable to my replay tv.


----------



## shultz

Have 2 vip 211's hooked up to sony's and never had a problem with the hdmi. Had'em since april.


----------



## Phil Monty

Hooked up to a sony kdf-e50a10 - stopped working after 3-4 months. After the first time this happened I unplugged the cable from the receiver, plugged it back in and it worked for another day or so. Stopped working after that and hasn't since.

Phil


----------



## Loren

After new install, HDMI audio lasted 30 minutes; HDMI video lasted 2 months.


----------



## Suomi

My 211's HDMI works for the most part. It goes blank when the box displays an error message, such as losing the OTA signal or for certain menu items. So for those instances I have component video connected as well. It's connected to a Toshiba 52HM84.


----------



## phoennix10

Hi,

I'm DishNetwork newbie after having DirectTV for four years. I just had my 211 installed last week. I went and bought a 42" Samsung DLP w/two HDMI ports yesterday and guess what?!! NO HDMI signal. Last night, the Samsung detected the port and searched for the signal to no avail. Today, the Samsung won't even let me pull the port up (saying there's no signal). The component cables work fine but isn't the best of picture.

I've already scheduled a service to upgrade the 211 to a 622 (I'm getting the HDDVR), so we will see if this saga continues.

It is disheartening to hear other problems. It seems like it is hit or miss with hardware.


----------



## rickfromthesticks

Mine's working fine so far. It's only 2 weeks old. Hooked to Polaroid 2632.


----------



## denness544

Mine works on my Panasonic AE-900.


----------



## Red Dwarf

Nope ! Works great !


----------



## rjkester

Never have had problem. TV is a Pioneer and I use the optical audio with a Pioneer receiver.


----------



## Ferguson

Mine died at about 2 weeks after install. Had a 622 also so verification it was the port was simple and quick.

Dish CSR promised replacement -- 2 weeks, nothing, called -- said "I see where you talked with someone but no replacement was ordered".

Started over, he said he sent one also.

Now waiting.

Component video works so it is not terrible, but the wires are exposed and 5 vs. 1 is annoying


----------



## swissin

I have a samsung and my hdmi works but audio is out of sync.


----------



## gsh999

Just got a new VIP 211 yersterday. No HDMI output. 

After I found out this is a known problem, I filed a complaint with the MD Attorney general. 

To market a product with a known flaw (a material flaw) is fraud. 

I would not have bought a receiver without HDMI.


----------



## EELLISON

I am a new subscriber of dishnetwork. I was previously a Directv member but I had switched because of the number of HD channels that Dish offers. Enough of the introduction.... after getting installed, I waited a couple of weeks before ordering a HDMI cable. It has finally come today 10/09/2006. I tried to hook it up to no aveil. I have no picture signal coming from it. Nothing. The component worked fine but I wanted better quality.


----------



## teachsac

My 411 has worked flawlessly for 10 months now. Hope I didn't jinx myself.

Scott


----------



## shakini

Same issue for me guys - hooked up my first 211 to my Samsung LCD - nothing on the HDMI port. Works great via the same cable and same TV on my 622. Demanded a replacement from Dish. They came, replaced the 211 whilst I was at work. Still nothing on HDMI!  

Now set up to work on component as the other connections are so bad (S-Video) and are non HD. Can't believe that they are having so many issues with HDMI and this box. Isn't there a firmware update scheduled or something that may fix this issue?

Shakini.


----------



## DishDiggler

gsh999 said:


> Just got a new VIP 211 yersterday. No HDMI output.
> 
> After I found out this is a known problem, I filed a complaint with the MD Attorney general.
> 
> To market a product with a known flaw (a material flaw) is fraud.
> 
> I would not have bought a receiver without HDMI.


Its been almost 2 months now since I lost my HDMI signal and I made this thread. This is really unaceptable to me as I would have not got the reciever either if not for hdmi. I only have 2 componet inputs on my hdtv and one is being taken up my the 211 which was intended to be on the HDMI port But now dish has me stuck in this contract for over a year


----------



## EELLISON

I have recently purchase an HDMI cable from an online website for $10.50. It was a good deal so when it came in the mail. I quickly tore the postal brown envelope, and removed it, then I hooked it up to my LG's HDMI input and to the back of the vip211 receiver. There was no signal. I tried to look in both the menu of tv and the menu of the receiver. Still, No luck! I took the cables to best buy, and had one of their sales person to hook it up. Listen guys and girls the cable worked perfectly. The picture came in sweet and better than the cable that they had hooked up to it previously. I was amazed. I came home and I decided to look on the internet and found this website. I am very disappointed about it.


----------



## UB425

i just told REP my receiver have no power of anykind! no further questions ask, refurbish 211 got here within few days! HDMI working so far so good for about a month!



DishDiggler said:


> Its been almost 2 months now since I lost my HDMI signal and I made this thread. This is really unaceptable to me as I would have not got the reciever either if not for hdmi. I only have 2 componet inputs on my hdtv and one is being taken up my the 211 which was intended to be on the HDMI port But now dish has me stuck in this contract for over a year


----------



## Allin4greeN

I've been using YPbPr on both my 622 and 211 but, I recently decided to give HDMI=>DVI a try on the 211=>Westy LTV-32w1. Seems to be working fine.

In general, I'm no fan of HDMI and see component as providing equally good ot better PQ.


----------



## jtthirty

My 411 HDMI, connected to my Sony TV, has been working since April and suddenly went blank on Friday night. Bad part of that was that my wife was home alone and really wanted to watch tv and the signal went totally out. She phoned me while I was at a football game, thinking that something she had done with the remote caused the problem (she is pretty clueless and will go to punching buttons just to trying to exit the guide or get the channel to change). Anyway, I cut everything off when I got home and then rebooted the power and got absolutely no signal at all. Spent the better part of Saturday morning trying to toubleshoot the problem. I finally just hooked up component cables and everything worked fine and dandy. So, I suspect the 411 HDMI input crapped out. I guess the cable could be the culprit, but I doubt it. Anyway--add me tot he list.


----------



## mikei182

My HDMI died on my first 211, and Dish sent a replacement. On the second unit, it lasted about 2 months, and died again. I verified the cable, and the TV port. Called Dish again, and was denied a replacement!! I went as far up the supervisor management chain as they would let me, and was told it's a known issue, and they WILL NOT under any circumstances replace my 211 due to a failed HDMI port. He said take it or leave it. Almost came to a shouting match and he just kept repeating that my 211 would not be replaced for a dead HDMI port. PERIOD!!!!

Great Customer service huh?


----------



## Wicker 54

Is it my HDMI cable or the 211 receiver ? Ok say i turn my TV and receiver off for the nite.. Then turn the TV and the receiver on the next morning.I have picture but no sound coming thru my TV speakers . But if i hit the power button on the front of the receiver to let it do its thing then sound will come on...... Kinda gets to be a pain in the E utt....


----------



## techgirl7

If the receiver's HDMI output is dead from the outset, a replacement receiver probably won't fix - it's probably a software issue.. but if the HDMI output was working for a period of time and suddenly stopped, it's probably that the pressure from the heavy cable damaged the port on the receiver, and the receiver would need to be replaced. Good idea to keep the cable level with the port to avoid that pressure.


----------



## BobMurdoch

I doubt it was cable pressure...... My receiver was installed and worked fine for 6 weeks TWICE (my original 622 and the replacement).

For some goofy reason, after 6 weeks the HDMI output just died. It's been 8 months and they STILL can't figure out what's wrong with the "software".

I'm using Component, but I had to kill the output from my DVD recorder to do it since I ran out of ports on my TV.... C'mon E*...... tell us the truth on this one already, one way or the other... Is it software like your CSRs are saying, or is it hardware failure (pins snapping) like the Tech Chat boys said a few months back.....


----------



## John W

mikei182 said:


> My HDMI died on my first 211, and Dish sent a replacement. On the second unit, it lasted about 2 months, and died again. I verified the cable, and the TV port. Called Dish again, and was denied a replacement!! I went as far up the supervisor management chain as they would let me, and was told it's a known issue, and they WILL NOT under any circumstances replace my 211 due to a failed HDMI port. He said take it or leave it. Almost came to a shouting match and he just kept repeating that my 211 would not be replaced for a dead HDMI port. PERIOD!!!!
> 
> Great Customer service huh?


email [email protected]


----------



## Boneman

I have a 51 inch Sony HD TV and had the 211 for about six months and the HDMI port works with Video no audio. I use optical audio and it works fine. Knock on wood. Hope it keeps working. Boneman


----------



## sherlock1

BobMurdoch said:


> I doubt it was cable pressure...... My receiver was installed and worked fine for 6 weeks TWICE (my original 622 and the replacement).
> 
> For some goofy reason, after 6 weeks the HDMI output just died. It's been 8 months and they STILL can't figure out what's wrong with the "software".
> 
> I'm using Component, but I had to kill the output from my DVD recorder to do it since I ran out of ports on my TV.... C'mon E*...... tell us the truth on this one already, one way or the other... Is it software like your CSRs are saying, or is it hardware failure (pins snapping) like the Tech Chat boys said a few months back.....


The HDMI on my Dish 411 stopped rather dramatically yesterday! The screen turned green, then it died! EVERYONE, including my TV service guy and three Dish CSR reps said it was the cable. I changed that ($49). Still not working. Then Dish CSR reps said it "could be" the HDMI to DVI adapter(Monster $39). I changed to a cable with HDMI on one end and DVI on the other end($39 more).This new HDMI to DVI cable is light weight and does NOT present a sag/weight issue. Still not working! Hmmm, you think anyone there knows what's going on???

I talked to FOUR CSR reps. Two were very nice and helpful. One was a complete butthead. The fourth was very nice and after trying a few technical things, she said she'd send me a replacement unit in 3 to 5 days with approval to return the old unit and pre-paid.

I'm thinking Dish has NO IDEA why the HDMI doesn't work or quits! OR, they'd fix it. I too have an 18 month contract that began in Feb of this year. If the replacement unit doesn't work, I'm dropping Dish the next day, and I will REFUSE to pay the remainder of my contract and if they hassle me over it, or add it to my credit report, I'll sue them in local District Court or the Federal Court here. That's how strong I feel about this. The component cables (THX) produce a LOUSY HD picture and a LOUSY SD picture. Both were perfect when the HDMI was working.

I don't know about false advertising or anything such as that, but they don't live up to their part of the contract, why should I be required to do so??? Makes sense to you? AND, that hits them in their pocketbook however slightly. If a 1,000 of us did that, or 10,000 it "might" get their attention. OR, more importantly, get the problem fixed.

kat-sass


----------



## James Long

sherlock1 said:


> I talked to FOUR CSR reps. Two were very nice and helpful. One was a complete butthead. The fourth was very nice and after trying a few technical things, she said she'd send me a replacement unit in 3 to 5 days with approval to return the old unit and pre-paid.
> 
> I'm thinking Dish has NO IDEA why the HDMI doesn't work or quits! ...


Glad to hear you are getting a replacement. Reps are supposed to be like your fourth contact ... helpful, running the appropriate tests, and upon failure offering a replacement. I don't know how many reps they have, but it appears that the information is still "filtering down".

BTW: Last word, which was on a chat a couple of months back, was that HDMI is a mechanical failure. Once that mechanical failure occurs don't expect it to magically start working - the damage is already done. I suggest using the lightest HDMI cable possible on the new machine, and not allow any mechanical pressure from the weight of the cable pull in any direction on the connection to the 211.


----------



## sherlock1

James Long said:


> , but it appears that the information is still "filtering down".
> 
> BTW: Last word, which was on a chat a couple of months back, was that HDMI is a mechanical failure. Once that mechanical failure occurs don't expect it to magically start working - the damage is already done. I suggest using the lightest HDMI cable possible on the new machine, and not allow any mechanical pressure from the weight of the cable pull in any direction on the connection to the 211.


The "word" s-l-o-w-l-y filtering down is correct. As far as the "lighter" HDMI to DVI cable is concerned, after reading this forum (and one other one) I actually looked for a lighter cable and found one at Radio Shack which is their brand. The HDMI plug-in is lighter and slips in easier, and the actual cable is very light. My previous cable must have come over with Chris Columbus, and it also had a Monster brand HDMI to DVI adapter on the Dish box end and was BIG. That couldn't have helped! BUT, this "mechanical failure" was unknown at that time.

Thanks for your comments. I just hope the replacement box works! Seems as I read here where the replacement is NOT a cinch to work out of the box! (at 66 you've got to worry about something!)

Thanks again.

kat-sass


----------



## sherlock1

James Long said:


> Glad to hear you are getting a replacement. Reps are supposed to be like your fourth contact ... helpful, running the appropriate tests, and upon failure offering a replacement. I don't know how many reps they have, but it appears that the information is still "filtering down".


I'm pleased to say that I got my replacement 411 this afternoon, it took just a few minutes to connect, a few minutes to download all the stuff, and a few minutes to get a DISH tech to activate it. All in all probably about 30 minutes total.

All is well, and I'm again very pleased with Dish.

I would advise anyone having to do this that when your receiver comes back up with a replacement, it will be on the "CHECK SWITCH" screen with "DONE" highlighted. That DOES NOT INDICATE the check switch action is complete, so PROCEED with the CHECK SWITCH routine as directed in the instructions or it will take some minutes longer to get up and running. Also go to the zip code screen and complete that screens settings.

sherlock1 aka kat-sass


----------



## donutman

DishDiggler said:


> Just curious as to how many people have working or non working HDMI ports. And since Dish said it was with certain tvs what kind you have? I have a Panasonic TC-32LX50 and a 211 with no HDMI signal. By the way it did work for the first 4 months I had it, now nothing.


I've been using my Vip 211 with a Toshiba 42HL196 for about a month and have so far always had a working HDMI port. I've even figured out how to get Dolby Digital 5.1 through the HDMI. If I select the DVD input on my TV and then back to the VIP, DD 5.1 comes through the HDMI cable. The firmware version is L341

On the negative side:

1. The remote keeps on losing the code for my amplifier. It changes the code 2736 to 2236, after which the TV code and DVD code no longer work. When the correct amplifier code is reentered all the devices work.

2. I experience audio dropout on both the optical and HDMI outputs when using DD 5.1.

3. The OTA tuner is not as good as the one in my TV. Channels that are not watchable on the Vip 211 work fine on the TV.


----------



## Texxen

I had firmware 341 then it went to 343. Lost HDMI port. Owned 211 for 2 weeks....


----------



## JM Anthony

I'm not saying 'cause I don't want to jinx my luck. Sammy DLP.


----------



## leegart

The HDMI went out after 4 months on my first VIP-211. I waited about 2 months for the promised software "fix" while using the component connection. The "fix" never happened so I asked for a replacement. That one has had no problem. I also bought a second VIP-211 for a new HD setup in a different room. That one has been running perfectly for almost a month now. Here's hoping the good luck continues for me and everyone else who has a 211 or 411 with a still-working HDMI connection! :jumpingja


----------



## ep3r

i just recently subscribed to dish and tried to get the hdmi cable to work but its no use. any ideas wut i should do?


----------



## gintzj

simple question HDMI either good or bad if bad get a new receiver.

or use component picture great why look for trouble

thank you


----------



## Texxen

Component out to 106" screen is NOT as good as everyone says....maybe fine on 42" or 55"...TV


----------



## mhmohlere

This was my latest (l13 Dec ) in a long list of emails to Dish Tech Support:

"I'm no engineer but I really believe the problem may be in the circuitry of the HD 211 rather than a software problem. I say this because the HDMI hookup initially worked with both my 50" Plasma Panasonic and the 32" Sony Bravia LCD. The failure with the Panasonic (loss of picture and sound) occurred approximately 2 weeks after HDMI hookup with the HD 211. The failure with the Sony (loss of sound) occurred approximately 4 months after hookup." 

"I recently received a promotional package from DISH Network with two "Invitations for a Friend" in which I'm asked to share my positive experiences with the excellent programming offered by your employer. As you surely can understand I can hardly recommend a service that not only has equipment that doesn't function properly but also is unable to provide a time table for correcting the problem. HDMI connectivity is advertised as providing the finest video and audio signals available, yet I have been forced to use a lesser hookup due to DISH's apparent inability/unwillingness to fix the problem promptly. I would think this problem with the hardware/software would be a major concern to DISH Network since, as far as I know, your competitors, DIRECT TV and cable, are able to use the HDMI hookup. As more and more households make the shift to the HD format they're going to want a system that is able to produce as advertised." 

"I would appreciate specific notification when this problem is fixed. Informing me that the software fix may occur sometime in the future is simply not acceptable. If your engineers are not communicating with the customer service representatives as to when a major correction or system change occurs, then how are you able to effectively inform your customers?" 

"If you are unable to provide to provide a more substantive reply than I have received to date, please forward my concerns to someone with DISH Network who can."

As anticipated their response was the same. "The problem will be fixed in an upcoming software upgrade" and "their engineering department has not indicated when this might occur."


----------



## Spirit

I have a 211 receiver and Toshiba 46H83 HD TV with DVI input. I use an HDMI to DVI cable. It has been working fine.


----------



## rjkester

My Vip 211 HDMI output worked since installed as an upgrade in May 2006. Then it crapped out last week, all other video outputs work fine. I have a Pioneer 42" plasma HDTV monitor and a Pioneer receiver using digital audio. I just finished installing a replacement Vip 211 (remanufactured of course), hopefully something has been upgraded to fix the HDMI problem.


----------



## jpsbach

I have had 2 ViP211 since August. Recently bought a Sharp TV with
HDMI inputs and tried both receivers. No HDMI signal from either.
Called Dish and was told this is a known problem and "will" be fixed.
Have others been told this? The rep told me the problem with thier DVR
was solved. Is that true?


----------



## Grandude

I've had my 211 for about six months and just upgraded the TV to an LG 37in LC2D
so decided to try the HDMI connection. Ordered cable from Monoprice.com (excellent service BTW) and tried it last night. Works fine. I tried to be as gentle as possible and hope it continues to work. I do have a fall-back to component if needed.


----------



## agnew

Greetings - 

Just wondering if any tech types have tried touching up the solder joints on the HDMI jack. I know these are still under warranty, but that doesn't stop some from trying.

Would be interesting to see if that solves the problem. If not, then it would seem to be a componant failure in the HDMI section of the board. 

I find it incredible that a jack installation would be engineered to not support the weight of the cable needed to utilize it. This sort of failure would be evident to any tech worth his salt within the first couple dozen returned units. Presuming these things are cranked out of China or some other third world source, they should be robust enough for the design use considering what they are charging for them.

The fact that this has continued to go on for as long as it has indicates a complete lack of concerne by DN, or sympathy for their customers.

Seeing as both dish companies are going to MPEG4, that leaves the customer little choice but to pay ridiculous prices for new bunk products. 

Harrumph


----------



## Allin4greeN

HDMI is still working on my 211 and while I realize that this is the 211/411 forum, I'll share my recent 622 story...

I contacted E* last Tuesday about non-functioning HDMI on my 622. They sent out a replacement, which reached me on Friday (pretty darn good turn-around time). I now have functioning HDMI on both STB's AND, as an added bonus, the 622 appears stable!

Kudos to E* for their prompt and successful efforts in my situation.


----------



## cpdretired

Just bought a LG 37" LCD TV. The first time the HDMI was ever pluged in it failed. No signal. Component works fine.


----------



## Yes616

I have had one ViP211 hooked up to a Toshiba 57H84 CRT HDTV since last February via HDMI. Almost a year later now and it works perfectly.

I bought a second ViP211 about 6 weeks ago and hooked it to a new Olevia 327V LCD HDTV via HDMI. Again, it works perfectly.


----------



## mhmohlere

Does anyone out there know if Direct TV is having the same type of problems with their HDMI connectivity? I've about had it with DISH and their mindlessly pat responses that the problems with the HD 211 receiver are software related.


----------



## Cardini

mhmohlere said:


> Does anyone out there know if Direct TV is having the same type of problems with their HDMI connectivity? I've about had it with DISH and their mindlessly pat responses that the problems with the HD 211 receiver are software related.


I can't answer your question about Direct TV, but I do actually believe that the HDMI issue IS software related for some if not many people. Mine worked fine for about 6 months, then a software upgrade ocurred. I lost sound when turning the TV on and off (although I found a work around in the software menues). Another software release corrected it. They revoked that one, the sound issue returned. They re-released the version, problem gone. The most recent release killed both picture and sound on my HDMI.

I'm not saying that no one has a hardware isuue. But I will tell you that at least I am having a software issue.


----------



## BasicBlak

DishDiggler said:


> Just curious as to how many people have working or non working HDMI ports. And since Dish said it was with certain tvs what kind you have? I have a Panasonic TC-32LX50 and a 211 with no HDMI signal. By the way it did work for the first 4 months I had it, now nothing.


My 211's HDMI output (via high end cables) is working with my Toshiba 52HM9*5* (Mfg Date Jan. 2006), but PQ is marginally inferior to component; been using component for past 3 months with stellar results.


----------



## corlessr

DishDiggler said:


> Just curious as to how many people have working or non working HDMI ports. And since Dish said it was with certain tvs what kind you have?
> 
> I'm having the same problem with my VIP211, HDMI won't work. Iv'e tried different cables between my PS3 and Dish receiver. Both cables work on the PS3, none on the VIP211. I called Dish twice and they keep saying that everyone witha a 211 or 622 are having the same problem THEY ARE LYING! Right?
> 
> Dish told me it's a software glitch and their engineers are working on a fix, bull dung! They won't send me a replacement receiver stating it is a software problem not a hardware problem.
> 
> Has anyone else heard the same script? We need to band together with names, organize and take care of this issue. Any brainstormers out there on how to escalate this? Reply as soon as possible [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,
> Rod


----------

